# Does anyone have any experience with this new skin device?



## emilyjonson4 (Jun 22, 2015)

While I was looking around, I found that IoT technology has finally arrived in skincare, makeup industry.. So what they basically say is that this donut-looking device, collects real time data about your skin and the environment, syncs with mobile app and gives you tips on beauty and skincare. Specifically, they collect data on how much moisture and oil portion is in your skin and UV, humidity conditions around you. 









The examples of tips are such as


-It's too dry. Time to use facial mist.

-The UV index is [XX]. WAY recommends factor [XX] sunscreen.

-These days, your skin is drier than normal. Use additional moisturizer.

-Your skin is exposed to very dry environment. Use following skincare product...

Seems pretty cool to me but I wanna know what you guys think. Do you think it will be useful or not? Would you buy one if this kind of technological product that helps your skincare gets launched? I would love to hear your opinions.

I am also attaching the link where I found this product in case you're interested,

http://igg.me/at/HelloWAY/x/10150517


----------



## SassyDove (Jun 25, 2015)

That's insanely cool. Packaged with some products that would "solve" said problems, it could be a huge hit.


----------



## SharonElizabeth (Nov 12, 2015)

This sounds like a really neat idea.  Did you end up getting one?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm skeptical.  _-The UV index is [XX]. WAY recommends factor [XX] sunscreen._  There is only a one percent difference in protection between SPF 30 and SPF 50 in sunscreens sold in the US. IMO, an SPF recommendation would be useless, regardless of what the UV index is.  I also wonder how well it would work on someone like me with combination skin (in my case: oily t-zone, normal everywhere else). What would take precedent -- my oily t-zone (as a lot of products marketed toward combination skin do) or my normal cheeks?


----------



## CassieLyons (Dec 7, 2015)

Good point, shellygrrl.  That would make it difficult to give an accurate reading.  I have the same problem of having combination skin.


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

I wanna try it!!!


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 28, 2015)

oliviablond said:


> I wanna try it!!!



If you do I wanna know how it works with you. TIA.


----------

